# Will Mk6 steering wheel fit on Mk5?



## RabbitTim (Jan 3, 2010)

As i said in on title, i have a Mk6 steering wheel without airbag, but i want to have it install on my Mk5 Rabbit with my original airbag. Will they work together? The Mk6 steering wheel and Mk5 airbag.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

No they will not be compatable with the MK5 airbag.


----------



## RabbitTim (Jan 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> No they will not be compatable with the MK5 airbag.


but what if i have a mk6 airbag and a steering wheel set , will it fit on the Mk5 Rabbit and work functionally.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

If you have an MK6 Wheel and a MK6 Airbag, yes. There are many threads on how to do the conversion.
A quick google search should help you find them.:thumbup:


----------



## thedriver33 (May 13, 2011)

AGREED....rocking mk6 jetta wheel on my 07. leather feels nice.....


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

you might be able to depends on the design of the airbag cover.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like the same issue as with the MK6 seat conversion. The MK6 airbag parts don't play well with the MK5 airbag module. Swapping the airbag module would fix that but that's a pretty involved swap if memory serves.

A little off topic but I solved my airbag problem with my MK6 seat swap by taking the seats apart and swapping out the airbag bladder from my rabbit seats. Dunno if that's a possibility with the MK6 wheel though.


----------

